# Hows my temps? No too high?



## SlowHDD (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi,how are my temps? Little too high no? Cpu supposed to get little hot or socket too? TMPIN2 as I understand NB,dat video card generates soo much heat for cpu and NB..


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Doesn't seem too high for an overclocked 8320.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Even though the temps are okay, it wouldn't hurt to clean out the PC of any dust using an air compressor. Always good to keep it all clean.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

What are you using the benchmark/stability check your CPU?
I like Prime95, if your OC can handle Prime95 then its stable like a rock.


----------

